# Sport Jujitsu in Greater  SF bay area, CA



## phlux (Aug 13, 2003)

Anyone know where I can find - or if there are any sport jujitsu / open martial arts tournements?

I would like to go / participate in tournements in the san francisco bay area - but there seem to be none... or at least nobody seems to be maintaining an online events schedule.....

Anyone here know of anything?

Thanks


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phlux _
> *Anyone know where I can find - or if there are any sport jujitsu / open martial arts tournements?
> 
> I would like to go / participate in tournements in the san francisco bay area - but there seem to be none... or at least nobody seems to be maintaining an online events schedule.....
> ...



Go to these sites and maybe they can help you. They definately compete and attend the tourneys regularly.

http://www.charlesgracie.com/

http://www.ralphgracie.com/

If your looking for "the other" Sport Jujitsu from Ernie Boggs, then I can't help.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phlux _
> *Anyone know where I can find - or if there are any sport jujitsu / open martial arts tournements? *



Did you have any luck?


----------

